# TUG '40' Port of Antwerp newbuild.



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hello.
does anyone know if the port of Antwerp is having more tugs built. i see they had 3 built in the last year or more, 30 , 31, 32.
i see they are having 40 built at Astilleros Gondan yard Valencia Spain.

i wonder if they will sell off older tugs in their fleet, they have quite a few now.

Tony.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

"40" arrived Antwerp from Valencia 27/28 June.
Three sisters to follow:

41 - launched 17/12/2011 (should be doing trials shortly)
42 - launched 22/3/2012
43 - (should be launched soon)


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the info David.


----------

